# A week after your get your new silvia ....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok , so ad my machine a week now , and thank to the great post before it go me through setting it up . What should my cleaning ,back flushing ,des calling regime be and what with though?

Cheers in advance Martin


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends on how heavily you use it but a good reference point is to backflush once a month. A tell tale sign a backflush is needed is when you notice any taint in the coffee. Don't forget to soak the portafilter, baskets and shower screen in a backflush solution too to remove coffee oils build up. Descaling depends on the water hardness in your area. As you're in Lancashire where it's very soft - every other month should be fine.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

De scaling depends on the water you are using, if it's tap water have a look in your kettle if it "furs" up quite quickly I would de-scale monthly. Back flushing I do every couple of weeks

I use Puly-Caff for cleaning the baskets/portafilter etc by soaking, and use the same for back flushing, I use Puly-Baby to de scale

I got both from Galla Coffee via ebay- cheapest place at the time.


----------

